# Storage of knitting supplies



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

What do you use to keep knitting equipment together? This is what I use from the small stuff to circulars and double pointed needles. It's amazing what fits in this small bag. Whenever I need stitch holders, measuring tape, sewing needles etc., I just grab the bag.

http://www.thecabincountess.com/2013/01/its-more-than-fishing-bag.html


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

For my small scissors, needles, stitch markers, etc I have a small refrigerator container that snaps closed easily. I keep it with my "To Go" bag so I can be ready to go in a moments notice to knit on the road (not while driving of course) :-D


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Yard sale season is here, guess what I will be watching for?
Karen


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a great idea. Best yet is getting it at a Garage Sale.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

great idea on the use of the case that was designed for fishing, but, I LOVED your blog site!! Your cabin is gorgeous, my husband would love it, I may just have to show him the picture. I could have stayed for a very long time as you have made your site so heartwarming and fun. Great job and what a treasure for your family!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used something similar I found at Wal-Mart years ago called Worm Wallets to hold all my loose circulars and they are wonderful. For all my extra knitting supplies I use a craft tool box. I also pick up at yard sales and I have found bunches of them the yarn caddy that will fold up and it will stand on it's own next to a chair. I have gifted all of my friends in my knitting group with one since I find so many of them. I found one this weekend that i really like, the bag is quilted and has loops to hang it in the wood arms and you can remove the bag to take with you.


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

I also knit in the car. For some reason I can knit but I can't read.


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

countess said:


> What do you use to keep knitting equipment together? This is what I use from the small stuff to circulars and double pointed needles. It's amazing what fits in this small bag. Whenever I need stitch holders, measuring tape, sewing needles etc., I just grab the bag.
> 
> http://www.thecabincountess.com/2013/01/its-more-than-fishing-bag.html


Just went to the Bass Pro site and they don't have that exact one. Have you had it a while? The one I think might be about the same as yours was 34.99. Is that about right? Thanks for the idea.


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, but I didn't pay that. I found two at yard sales. I was very lucky. I didn't know they cost that much. I think there is a copy cat version somewhere. Maybe someone else knows. I have had mine for quite a while. Good luck.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it. I use the pages/zip pockets already for my circulars. I'll be on the lookout for the bag to hold them.

Thanks


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Exactly what I use.
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Worm-Binders-Large/product/1206011118/


----------



## tategrammy1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the web site!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I want one! Time to hit the garage sales. Thanks for the link.


----------



## chrissih (Mar 14, 2012)

I purchased one of these bags. The inner plastic bags are not very strong. My needles have poked holes in the bags. I like the concept of this bag, but I am not recommending it until the bags are made out of a heavier plastic.


----------



## Cubbiefan (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes it is a great knitting bag - I started using one several years ago and love the fact that I can keep all my supplies in one place, ready to go!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

I have not ripped or punctured any of my bags. I suppose it is possible, but these Bass Pro Shop bags are of very high quality.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I found heavy clear plastic sleeves with a flap that closes with Velcro and holes for a 3-ring binder for my needles - all but the long straight needles fit in them.


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> Exactly what I use.
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Worm-Binders-Large/product/1206011118/


Thank you! I just ordered one


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I use the same thing.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I've used this Bass Pro container for my circulars for ages, it's so convenient. I use some of their other containers for my stitching supplies also. Great for storing embroidery floss, needles, etc.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

The Bass Pro bag is the best!! Been using it over 2 years and haven't ripped one insert bag yet.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Had my Pro Bass bag for a few yrs.It has much more room for knitting supplies than the ones sold at knitting web sites, and they are cheaper.Check them out.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

Great idea. Your house makes me lonesome for Wisconsin. I was born in Neillsville and grew up until 4th grade in Chippewa Falls. My cousin I always played with has Gordy's Markets if you have heard of them. I don't know where Princeton is. Hope the storms weren't too bad in your area.


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

It is such a small world. I was born in Neillsville and lived there until 2nd grade. We still own my great grandmothers house there. My parents lived there until my mother passed away in 2012. My family is buried in the city cemetery. We are going back next week to the Highground to honor my dad (age 89, who lives with us) for being in WWII. It was so nice to hear from you. Princeton is west of Green Lake, Ripon and Oshkosh.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice idea, but I think I would hide the fishing patch.


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

I was going to hide it and then I didn't. It is stitched right into the fabric. It is more functional than beautiful.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes I saw how you used it. Nice idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Love that cabin!!!!!!!


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Pro bass has the large case on sale for 14.99 now.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I use an empty VSH case for all my small stuff.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

countess said:


> What do you use to keep knitting equipment together? This is what I use from the small stuff to circulars and double pointed needles. It's amazing what fits in this small bag. Whenever I need stitch holders, measuring tape, sewing needles etc., I just grab the bag.
> 
> http://www.thecabincountess.com/2013/01/its-more-than-fishing-bag.html


I bought this ghd bag at a yard sale for 1 about 1.35 dollars & then collected little tins for stitchmarkers, stitch holders pins, labels key & end bits for knit pro interchangeables, also have the kp symphony needles in pink case & all the cables in plastic cd holders & even business cards,it works very well & I have everything all in a compact bag,


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

Perfect! I love it!


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Amazing what one can fit in that bag..looks great.


----------

